# Blue Screen w/Physical Memory Dump?



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

I have basically, a brand new HP/Compaq Presario R3000 ... I bought this new from Fry's, it died 2 weeks later, they wouldn't service or replace it.. said to go to HP.. I tried that, HP wanted me to disassemble it and do some testing with them.. I didn't pay $1300 for a new laptop to learn how to work on laptops, so.. I refused to work on it.. told them it was their warranty, they should take care of it.. needless to say, I have a dead Laptop that they won't warranty.. so.. what it does, or did, was come up with a blue screen of death, bunch of error codes, then says starting Physical Memory Dump, runs off huge numbers, then wa la.. its gone.. finally now, it does NOTHING.. won't even start up.. tried reload, finally got it to go all the way to the drivers disc supplied, then up comes the BSD and the Physical memory dump thing.. history repeats itself and its a black flat plastic thing that does nothing once again.. any ideas? or anyone know anyone that has had experience fixing this? or?.... thanks for any suggestions.. I've tried other forums, I've even gone to the CEO of HP.. his secretary basically said "get lost"... ..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

I would use the recovery CDs that came with the laptop to reinstall XP. If it still gives those errors, I would run Memtest86 from my sig and test the RAM one stick at a time for 10 hours each.


----------



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

already tried to reload.. doesn't work.. got all the way to the drivers disc the first time, then it dumped again.. now it won't even turn on.. memory good, replaced and tried that too...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from my sig and take a look at this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...e/132450-hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities.html

Use that information to identify your hard disk, and run the corresponding utility on Ultimate Boot CD to check the hard disk.


----------



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

problem is, doesn't the laptop have to be able to start up to run the cd to do the test or to check the hard drive type or anything?.. this one won't turn on.. totally vanilla...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What you want to do is boot off the CD. Burn it at a friends house, and go into the BIOS and set the Boot order to:
CD-ROM
Hard Drive
Floppy
Network boot
Then, save and exit, and insert the CD, and you will see a menu once it is loaded. Go into hard drive tools, and select the diagnostic utility for your hard drive. It will likely be Hitachi, so if that is the case, select the Drive Fitness Test.


----------



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

problem is, doesn't the laptop have to be able to start up to run the cd to do the test or to check the hard drive type or anything?.. this one won't turn on.. totally vanilla... and I'm sure it has to be able to turn on to get to the BIOS.. it doesn't turn on.. it doesn't start, it does nothing anymore.. battery is good...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you saying it won't POST and you can't enter the BIOS?

If that is the case, then try clearing the CMOS. Remove the main battery and unplug the laptop. Then, look under the keyboard and all long the bottom for the CMOS battery. Remove it for at least 30 mins, then replace it and see if you can get the laptop to POST. 

Also, try an external monitor and see if you can get a picture.


----------



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll try that, but I'm sure the last tech working on it did that.. if I do it, I'll know for sure tho... I know the extra monitor doesn't work, because its not starting up at all.. no beeps, no run, no nothing, just a light on the power saying it came on...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you are looking around inside, check for any bulged or leaking capacitors. Those will be a sign of a bad motherboard and can be the cause of this problem.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd pull the hdd and slave it to a desktop with a notebook drive adapter - then run the diagnostic while it's in it.


----------



## frhrwa (Mar 9, 2007)

will do on both.. thanks.. I'll get back the results..


----------



## Mactechi (Aug 13, 2007)

Was this issue resolved I have a Dell c610 that is doing the same thing the bsod then the physical memory dump. Unfortunately this computer is in a remote site that I admin and I can only remote to it. It does still boot but gets this error several times a week. I updated the ati driver as this was listed as a cause of some of those errors the laptop is running win2k.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is the BSOD you get? Unfortunately, you might need to do tasks like boot into Safe Mode to diagnose the problem.


----------



## laptopnightmare (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a similar problem the laptop (after clicking on 'last known good configuration') seems to log on (windows screen) then displays:

STOP: c0000218 {Registry File Failure}
The registry cannot load the hive (file):
/SystemRoot/System32/ComFig/SOFTWARE
or its log or alternate.
It is corrupt, absent, or not writable.

Beginning dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or technical support group for further
assistance.
"
I read another thread with this on saying that last known good config. would work and then a link to a microsoft application which should solve the problem but I can't understand how I would get the disc with the application on to run when i'm getting no display whatsoever.


----------

